# Textures from Kew's Glass Houses



## James O (28 Mar 2015)

From a recent visit.  Set to HD and full screen. Hope you enjoy


----------



## MirandaB (28 Mar 2015)

Fantastic shots James  
I haven't been to Kew for years and I really need to go there again soon!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Mar 2015)

One of my favourite places in London, visit at least once a year


----------



## Another Phil (28 Mar 2015)

Thanks James,
Great pictures.
Only downside is I've just realised our annual pass to the Eden Centre ran out last week
cheers phil


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Mar 2015)

Thank you for sharing Stunning photos

Must go there againI  have not been in years


----------

